# Acrylic Rod Handle



## LanceD (Jul 12, 2014)

I haven't made a pen in months but I still on occasion make custom rod grips. The material is one of many I had Bob (BSEA) make for me in a custom size large enough in diameter to make a rod grip. I actually forgot the name of this one though but I named it Iron Ore just for reference for my customer. Any comments or critiques are appreciated. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BSea (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey Lance, that looks really cool.  The blank is called  Comstock Lode, but call it what you want.  That looks so cool.  I had forgotten I'd done those blanks for you, and I was really surprised when I clicked on this thread.  Good Job! :good:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2014)

It is beautiful, Lance---but I have to ask what is it really made of??

I visualize trying to reel in small Lake Michigan salmon (maybe 25 pounds??), but you have to be making these for sea fishing---what takes the stress???  

(half inch carbon rod running through it???)

GREAT look, sorry, I get intrigued by the structure.
Ed


----------



## stonepecker (Jul 12, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL........... as a person that loves to fish,  THAT is something to have.
Very nice.......Very special.

Now I got to go and look at a few of my rods and think.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 13, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> It is beautiful, Lance---but I have to ask what is it really made of??
> 
> I visualize trying to reel in small Lake Michigan salmon (maybe 25 pounds??), but you have to be making these for sea fishing---what takes the stress???
> 
> ...




Ed the actual rod runs all the way through the handle down to the butt section. It's probably a little on the light side for 25# salmon but in our area it's perfect for speckled trout and redfish up to around ten pounds or so.

Thanks for the comments. I really appreciate them.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great job, beautiful work! I would love to see the procedure of how to build one.


----------

